# What is it?



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Here's one for you. I do not know what this is for. It has a crank, stone grinding wheel, gear reduction , and spring loaded fence on it. The only thing embossed into the cast iron says
MCCORMICKDEERING Chicago U.S.A.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Found Today*

This was inside an old van on my one farm. I thought maybe for reel mowers.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Not sure what it is Slipshod But the folks here may be able to help you:

http://www.mccormick-deering.com/index.html


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Slipshod,

What you have there is a wonderful machine for sharping the blades on a sickle bar. The sickle bars found on the old mowing machines. I'm told that before this came on the market sharping was done by hand with a file. Sorry I can't explain exactly how it works as I've never used one.

:cpu:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*John inGa.*

I believe you are correct. That explains why the grinding wheel tapers on both sides and there is a spring loaded clamp assembly in front of it.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

slips i found two in my ih book one tht had deerings name on it was a stand up job wth a seat on it tht mower bar went in n ya sharpened it other sd thy built a foot powered grinder in 1899 tht prob wat u have


----------

